# Billing for orthoglass



## ckelder (Apr 18, 2012)

Our providers are wanting to start using orthoglass for splinting and I am trying to find information on billing this. They seem to be under the impression that we can bill it according to the amount used. When I look it up in the CPT and HCPCS it looks to me like it has to be coded according to the type of splint made, location of splint and the age of patient. Can anyone shine some light on this for me please?


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Apr 19, 2012)

You may want to contact the company that makes or distributes the product.  Many times, these companies having coding guidance for providers.  ALWAYS validate it yourself when you receive it.  I worked for some of these companies and created such guidance.  I also know from that position and getting these types of guidance, not all are accurate and some may be out of date.  It is a place to start though, and like I said, always validate the recommendations yourself.

Best,


----------

